# series 2 with satellite box



## irving (May 11, 2002)

my brother just got a satellite box and wants to use it with his series 2. 
it is model TCA540140. 
i read that some series 2 units can be modified. 
is his model one of them. 
i have the satellite unit file for the tivo. 
where would i get more information on how to add the file to the tivo. 
thanks


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It will work fine with any legit pay satellite service. You need to Prom mod to hack apart from adding capacity.


----------

